# well, not part of the throwdown, because it's my first, but......



## tasunkawitko (Jul 19, 2008)

this weekend, i seek to try my hand at this.

i took three lbs of lean burger and mixed it with the following, pretty much making it up as i went along:
6 slices of bread, processed into crumbs
1 egg
1 small can of sliced mushrooms
1/2 of a large onion, chopped fine
3 cloves garlic
1 small (8oz) can of el pato (mexican "hot" tomato sauce)
1 tbsp. kosher salt
1 tbsp. pepper
a melange of herbs from my herb garden as available, including marjoram, oregano, savory, sage, thyme, rosemary etc., chopped fine
3 tbsp worcestershire sauce
looks like it wold make a heck of a good meatloaf, but i am going for a fattie, so i spread the mixture out on a wide cookie sheet on top of a layer of waxed paper, spread 8oz of shredded cheddar cheese across the top of the mixture, leaving the edges without cheese, then carefully rolled the whole thing up cinnamon-roll style. i pressed the ends together to seal and now have the "loaf" sitting in the fridge wrapped in waxed paper, chilling and hopefully firming up.

tomorrow, i plan to set the bad boy in the smoker and smoke with hickory until done at around 250 degrees. from what i understand, the internal temperature should reach 160 degrees and this should take 4 or 5 hours.

i am unsure if i should be topping it with anything while cooking; if anyone has any advice, i'll be listening!

updates will come tomorrow.....


----------



## 1894 (Jul 19, 2008)

I see no reason not to enter the throwdown , sounds like a great fatty to me. 
You can add bacon strips if you want , but it sounds good as is 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Don't forget the pics


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jul 19, 2008)

phil - 

thanks for the words of encouragement - i'll probably give the bacn strips a try if we have any in the fridge!

i'll be sure to get pix tomorrow - if i would have been thinking, i would have taken one before i rolled it up, but was too busy trying to decide if i was doing it right!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jul 19, 2008)

guys and gals -

looking at a few threads from other members, it seems that the average size of these is between a 1 to 1-1/2 lbs. mine is 3lbs. is that going to be a problem?

any suggestions with temps, cooking time would be appreciated.

thanks!


----------



## ron50 (Jul 19, 2008)

No problem as long as you cook it to temperature!


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 19, 2008)

Sounds great so far!!!


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 19, 2008)

What are you waiting for... throw it down.


----------



## erain (Jul 19, 2008)

throw that sucker down, include it just to be part of it if nothing else!!!!
sounds like it would fit rite in!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 19, 2008)

Sounds great and will be looking forward to the Qview


----------



## ronp (Jul 19, 2008)

Just do it!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 19, 2008)

I say you are entered just cuz!
sounds like a wonderful fattie...you are so in!!
maybe one of the mods can move your post to enter fattie throwdown...??


----------



## tbucher1218 (Jul 19, 2008)

its just for fun so why not go ahead and throw it in.  Yours sounds better than what I am planning for my first


----------



## carnuba (Jul 19, 2008)

enter it!
what do you have to lose?

i'm entering as soon as i perfect the
p-nut butter and jelly fatty


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jul 19, 2008)

well, guys - at your suggestion, i will put it in the throwdown, including the recipe and qview when it's done. i'm lighting up the ECB now in order to get things going and will report later!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





considering that it seems to have both itlaian and mexican elements, i think i'll call it a mexitalian fattie.


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 19, 2008)

TW --  Good one.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## 1894 (Jul 19, 2008)

Got a good name , bet it'll be great


----------



## dennisdocb (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey 1894..me like you has never done one before but I decided what the hey ..not in to win I figure win already with all the recipes...


----------



## morkdach (Jul 19, 2008)

getrdun throw it down show it to us n chow down


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jul 20, 2008)

it turned out pretty good for a first attempt. i put it on the "warm" smoker at 1130 PM this morning. at 3 lbs, i  expected it to be done at around 1530, but it was closer to 1700 before it was done as the temperatures started to drop. the last hour it sat for quite a while at 140 degrees before i brought it up again.

the preparation was mostly a matter of leaving it alone; gowever, i did baste it with some extra virgin olive oil now and then and, keeping with the "mexitalian theme, i also basted it with old el paso's mild taco sauce for the last hour. it turn out with a good dark color, good smoke ring and overall good flavor. it was a little bit too spicy (from the el pato) and a little bit too smokey and there was a little too much onion, but other than that, it was pretty dang good!

here's a bit of Q-view eye-candy. it wasn't quite as dark as it looks in the pix, but close:



















the cheese turned out great! i was worried that it might glop up or melt away, but everything was fine. a sharper cheddar would ahve been better but would have put things out of balance as sharp cheddar is not really italian.

i think that this could be refined a bit in future Qs to something pretty good. if anyone tries this using the recipe above, i suggest cutting back on the onion, mixing the breadcrumbs separate from the onion and using tomato sauce instead of el pato. let me know how it goes and if any improvements/modifications turn out a more interesting end result.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks great. I think you should have posted it in the throwdown. Great job.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jul 19, 2008)

this weekend, i seek to try my hand at this.

i took three lbs of lean burger and mixed it with the following, pretty much making it up as i went along:
6 slices of bread, processed into crumbs
1 egg
1 small can of sliced mushrooms
1/2 of a large onion, chopped fine
3 cloves garlic
1 small (8oz) can of el pato (mexican "hot" tomato sauce)
1 tbsp. kosher salt
1 tbsp. pepper
a melange of herbs from my herb garden as available, including marjoram, oregano, savory, sage, thyme, rosemary etc., chopped fine
3 tbsp worcestershire sauce
looks like it wold make a heck of a good meatloaf, but i am going for a fattie, so i spread the mixture out on a wide cookie sheet on top of a layer of waxed paper, spread 8oz of shredded cheddar cheese across the top of the mixture, leaving the edges without cheese, then carefully rolled the whole thing up cinnamon-roll style. i pressed the ends together to seal and now have the "loaf" sitting in the fridge wrapped in waxed paper, chilling and hopefully firming up.

tomorrow, i plan to set the bad boy in the smoker and smoke with hickory until done at around 250 degrees. from what i understand, the internal temperature should reach 160 degrees and this should take 4 or 5 hours.

i am unsure if i should be topping it with anything while cooking; if anyone has any advice, i'll be listening!

updates will come tomorrow.....


----------



## 1894 (Jul 19, 2008)

I see no reason not to enter the throwdown , sounds like a great fatty to me. 
You can add bacon strips if you want , but it sounds good as is 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Don't forget the pics


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jul 19, 2008)

phil - 

thanks for the words of encouragement - i'll probably give the bacn strips a try if we have any in the fridge!

i'll be sure to get pix tomorrow - if i would have been thinking, i would have taken one before i rolled it up, but was too busy trying to decide if i was doing it right!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jul 19, 2008)

guys and gals -

looking at a few threads from other members, it seems that the average size of these is between a 1 to 1-1/2 lbs. mine is 3lbs. is that going to be a problem?

any suggestions with temps, cooking time would be appreciated.

thanks!


----------



## ron50 (Jul 19, 2008)

No problem as long as you cook it to temperature!


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jul 19, 2008)

Sounds great so far!!!


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 19, 2008)

What are you waiting for... throw it down.


----------



## erain (Jul 19, 2008)

throw that sucker down, include it just to be part of it if nothing else!!!!
sounds like it would fit rite in!!!


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 19, 2008)

Sounds great and will be looking forward to the Qview


----------



## ronp (Jul 19, 2008)

Just do it!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Jul 19, 2008)

I say you are entered just cuz!
sounds like a wonderful fattie...you are so in!!
maybe one of the mods can move your post to enter fattie throwdown...??


----------



## tbucher1218 (Jul 19, 2008)

its just for fun so why not go ahead and throw it in.  Yours sounds better than what I am planning for my first


----------



## carnuba (Jul 19, 2008)

enter it!
what do you have to lose?

i'm entering as soon as i perfect the
p-nut butter and jelly fatty


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jul 19, 2008)

well, guys - at your suggestion, i will put it in the throwdown, including the recipe and qview when it's done. i'm lighting up the ECB now in order to get things going and will report later!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





considering that it seems to have both itlaian and mexican elements, i think i'll call it a mexitalian fattie.


----------



## flyin'illini (Jul 19, 2008)

TW --  Good one.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## 1894 (Jul 19, 2008)

Got a good name , bet it'll be great


----------



## dennisdocb (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey 1894..me like you has never done one before but I decided what the hey ..not in to win I figure win already with all the recipes...


----------



## morkdach (Jul 19, 2008)

getrdun throw it down show it to us n chow down


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jul 20, 2008)

it turned out pretty good for a first attempt. i put it on the "warm" smoker at 1130 PM this morning. at 3 lbs, i  expected it to be done at around 1530, but it was closer to 1700 before it was done as the temperatures started to drop. the last hour it sat for quite a while at 140 degrees before i brought it up again.

the preparation was mostly a matter of leaving it alone; gowever, i did baste it with some extra virgin olive oil now and then and, keeping with the "mexitalian theme, i also basted it with old el paso's mild taco sauce for the last hour. it turn out with a good dark color, good smoke ring and overall good flavor. it was a little bit too spicy (from the el pato) and a little bit too smokey and there was a little too much onion, but other than that, it was pretty dang good!

here's a bit of Q-view eye-candy. it wasn't quite as dark as it looks in the pix, but close:



















the cheese turned out great! i was worried that it might glop up or melt away, but everything was fine. a sharper cheddar would ahve been better but would have put things out of balance as sharp cheddar is not really italian.

i think that this could be refined a bit in future Qs to something pretty good. if anyone tries this using the recipe above, i suggest cutting back on the onion, mixing the breadcrumbs separate from the onion and using tomato sauce instead of el pato. let me know how it goes and if any improvements/modifications turn out a more interesting end result.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jul 20, 2008)

Looks great. I think you should have posted it in the throwdown. Great job.


----------

